# Colorants for M&P?



## Piedpipurr (Dec 22, 2008)

I am new to M&P and to this forum.  It has taken me over a week to read through all of the soap forum messages.....whew!

I am looking for the best colorants that will not bleed for M&P.  I would like them to be ready to use from a dropper bottle if possible.  

With your experience can you please recommend brand of colorants that you have used and like.  Also, website info would be very helpful.

You guys are all the best with sharing from everything that I have read on here!

Thanks!


----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi!  You can use natural colourants, like clays, botanical powders and such like.  You can tell by eye how much is enough and the MP colour shouldn't change much after hardening of the soap.  I have also used liquid food colouring (a little goes a long way here!).  Micas and glitters are also good, especially for clear MP bases.  Many soaping suppliers online also categorise their colourants and should have information about which ones are suitable for MP.  I live in Australia so my suppliers are too far away to be economical for you, however I have seen quite a few suppliers recommended here on the forum.  Perhaps type 'MP M&P color' into the search box here and see what comes up?

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.comand http://www.goplanetearth.comboth have colorants. Some bleed, some do not, the descriptions should tell you. I just use the neon gel colorants. They do not bleed but they are neon so that may or may  not be up your alley. I like gels better than liquids. I get heavy handed with liquid while gel dispenses slower with less waste or excessiveness.

The problem with *brands* when you are buying soap supplies is most of the time you will never realy know the brand. Soap supply companies purchase supplies from the manufaturers & place their own private labels on the items quite often. 10 different suppliers may be selling the same scent/color/soap base, from the same manufacturer but you wouldn't know that unless you become very familiar with ingredients, etc.


----------

